# Rooted Droid RzrMaxx and CWM?



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just rooted the RAZR MAXX which installs a copy of Clockwork Mod Rom but when I go to run it I don't have an option for RAZR MAXX- a bunch of other phones are there though. Can anyone point me in the right direction.


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

What root method did you use? I would unroot download matts 1.6 utility root with it then install bootstrap or safe strap with the same utility. You could delete clock works and skip the rooting part also


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

I did motofail. 
I think I am going to be leave it be. 
I got the wireless tether and some .apks installed. 
I don't care to much for ROMS as of this moment.


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

vtwinbmx said:


> What root method did you use? I would unroot download matts 1.6 utility root with it then install bootstrap or safe strap with the same utility. You could delete clock works and skip the rooting part also


I ended up loading safe strap. Still no interest in any of the ROMS right now. Maybe will try eclipse later on.


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Eclipse really solid. You'll like it safe strap good to use.


----------



## leifmyhrvold (Sep 3, 2011)

vtwinbmx said:


> Eclipse really solid. You'll like it safe strap good to use.


I had horrible battery life with eclipse.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

+1 for safestrap... although its mainly used as a means of flashing ROMs, it's a great recovery and a reliable safety net. It eliminates the need to fastboot for just a bootloop.

[ what path? ]


----------

